# Costa Coffee - Coffee Club



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi everyone, just following up on a thread I placed a few weeks ago. I have just received an e-mail from Costa Coffee confirming that as from 4 March they are launching a Coffee Club loyalty card. For every £1 you spend, you will get 5 points. Points can then be redeemed in the future for free coffee/produts. You cannot load money on your card any more but the rewards should more than compensate for that. I usually buy my beans from them (as well as buying on line). I have also been told that Costa will soon be selling their beans in tins which will be better for storing.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Costa is my favourite out of the high street chains. I will keep an eye out for that.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

My current beans are giving me grinder problems so I bought some from Costa this evening and got a fairly good extraction first time around, and two actions for a double shot. Maybe after a little tweak I can get it better.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I have to say that the beans from Costa are definitely my favourite.


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Bought some beans from Costa today and they are superb!......can anyone recommend another great bean?...I'm new to this so any help appreciated


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Glad to hear you enjoyed the beans from Costa. They are my favourite and I keep returning to them. Search previous threads for details of online roasters.


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks....just been going through some of the old threads....interesting reading.....


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I went into Costa yesterday and picked up my Costa Club Card - if you register on line your card will be automatically credited with 100 points. As well as buying my beans from them, I am quite partial to the odd flat white when I am out shopping!


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

100 free points is okay, but it's going to take a lot of coffees to get one back. It's not as good as the Nero offer - 1 free coffee with 10 purchases.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I agree but anything's better than nothing.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm not the greatest Costa Fan but you have to give them 10 out of 10 for a good marketing idea. This is a first for a coffee chain isn't it? A points card I mean, rather than the usual stamp card?


----------

